# Northern jersey snow??



## 96f250 (Dec 17, 2006)

Does any body now if northern jersey is going to get enough snow to plow in these next couple of days some are calling for 5-8 and some arent saying at all.


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

We'll get something. But not the 12-18 inches accuweather was saying two days ago. A dusting to 3 inches is my guess.


----------

